# apprentice wages



## littlegreenmartian (May 13, 2012)

hey guys. i posted about finding work as an unskilled worker and becoming an apprentice was mentioned so i was wanting to find out a little more about it. i would be interested in doing automotive, bricklaying, electrician, plumbing or something thats along those lines as i'm very hands on. any advice would be great
cheers


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Differs from state to state. See here

http://paycheck.fwo.gov.au/PayCheckPlus.aspx


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

Checkout the info here for Electrical work:

Electrical Apprenticeships | Electrician Apprenticeship Info

Once you had to get a new license if you traveled from one state to another, now they're looking at a single electrical license which will cover the whole of Australia. A good move in my opinion.


----------

